# foundationless comb honey



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Commercial comb honey foundation is known as thin surplus. It is the lightest beeswax rolled thin, almost transparent. The bees will be happier on a formed foundation than flat sheet of wax. It is like putting a lawn chair in place of your truck seat. It is cheap, but not so good.


----------



## mythomane (Feb 18, 2009)

I know what thin surplus is. I was just wondering if anyone had any experience making foundationless comb honey in the boxes...


----------



## bigevilgrape (Aug 21, 2008)

beekeeperlinda.blogspot.com she does all foundationless hives and I am almost postive she does cut comb from some of it.


----------



## Hambone (Mar 17, 2008)

I did some last year. Doing more this year. It’s your basic foundationless setup. Make sure you put the frame between two drawn frames. I break a paint stick in half or quarters where the guide is 3/8” or so. They draw out a nice looking frame. And quickly too. 

There is a good detailed article in BC (I think) about it, about 1 ½-2 years ago. The lady makes her own frames. Makes them wider to have a nice cut comb width. Which I am going to try some of those this year. I have the article at home. I can scan and email it to you if you want it.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

People have been doing that and similar things for centuries. Even more permanent is turning the wedge sideways and nail it in. Then you don't have to put wax in again.

http://www.bushfarms.com/beesfoundationless.htm


----------



## Laurence Hope (Aug 24, 2005)

I tried several combs last year with popsicle sticks that worked quite well. I will do more
this year.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

mythomane said:


> Was planning on making up some thin foundation for my wood comb boxes, and then I thought, why dont I just put in a leader piece of wax and let them fill it out themselves...Anyone tried this?


The guy that I buy all of my comb honey does just that successfully.


----------



## BeePuncher (May 25, 2007)

mythomane said:


> Was planning on making up some thin foundation for my wood comb boxes, and then I thought, why dont I just put in a leader piece of wax and let them fill it out themselves...Anyone tried this?


Absolutely the way to go, this is how I make my comb honey. Without the thin foundation there is less wax per bite...this difference makes it more delicate and delicious.


----------

